# encfs doesn't work



## vanessa (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi all,

I am posting here under development because the question involves the kernel module sysutils/fusefs-kmod, which seems to be the cause of the problem.

The point is that I am unable to find a working combination of sysutils/fusefs-kmod, sysutils/fuserfs-libs and sysutils/fusefs-encfs. Following the downgrading advice in this PR didn't work for me, and a direct question to the maintainer of the sysutils/fusefs-encfs port was left unanswered.

So my question is: does anybody use sysutils/fusefs-encfs and could they post the right combination of kernel, kernel module, libraries and port? Has anyone tested it under FreeBSD 10.0? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## junovitch@ (Aug 4, 2013)

I remember seeing some discussion about FUSE lately in the mailing list.  Look through the messages titled "FUSE not work".

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/search.cgi?words=fuse&max=50&sort=score&index=recent&source=freebsd-current

Don't forget that FUSE will be part of base per the below.  Support for the various ports that use it might not be there yet since 10-CURRENT is under development.

https://wiki.freebsd.org/WhatsNew/FreeBSD10


----------



## vanessa (Aug 7, 2013)

Thank you, I'll try the suggestions as soon as I get to a machine fast enough for compiling ports. At the moment (on holiday) I can only install packages in a VM.


----------

